

Ask HN: Live Hackathon. Creating Online Markdown Editor for API documentation. - superpow

Hi guys,<p>We are a San Diego based startup that is doing a hackathon this weekend.  We are working on an internal project to publish and maintain documentation without any software installation.  Over the next 2 days we are doing an internal hackathon to celebrate a co-founder&#x27;s birthday.  We would love to get your feedback.<p>Check out the description of the hackathon project here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;tbrianjones&#x2F;ome-docs&#x2F;DOCUMENTATION.md<p>Help us decide which of these potential features we should implement on 10&#x2F;17 and 10&#x2F;18.  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;tbrianjones&#x2F;ome-docs&#x2F;DOCUMENTATION.md#feature-ideas<p>This is a LIVE HACKATHON, so we&#x27;d love it if you can pop into the chatroom to learn about how you use documentations.  http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tlk.io&#x2F;ii_hackathon
======
monkeyspaw
This is Travis from the team doing the live hackathon. We'd love to have
people stop by the chat room and offer feedback. We'll also check this page
somewhat regularly.

Right now, it just views markdown documentation, pulling from GitHub. We'd
like to add a tie in with Github's issue tracker (issues / questions about the
documentation), some customizable styling, and an inline editor (so you can
edit your documentation inline, and it'll push the changes back to your repo).

We're planning to open source the whole thing once we add issues, inline
editing, and fix a few bugs.

Clickable links: Project Description -
[http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/docs/tbrianjones/ome-
doc...](http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/docs/tbrianjones/ome-
docs/DOCUMENTATION.md)

Feature Ideas - [http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/docs/tbrianjones/ome-
doc...](http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/docs/tbrianjones/ome-
docs/DOCUMENTATION.md#feature-ideas)

Live Hackathon Chat - [http://tlk.io/ii_hackathon](http://tlk.io/ii_hackathon)

Looking forward to hearing the community's feedback.

------
bjones
Hi! This is Brian, part of the team working on this project.

Here are the original API Docs that we built the project for:
[http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/docs/tbrianjones/cortex-...](http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/docs/tbrianjones/cortex-
api-docs/DOCUMENTATION.md)

Here's a link to the project's homepage:
[http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/](http://www.onlinemarkdowneditor.com/)

------
superpow
Has anyone tried this one?
[http://www.javascriptspellcheck.com/](http://www.javascriptspellcheck.com/)

